# Masonic Networking, Right or Wrong to do?



## curt (Oct 26, 2011)

We have probably all ran into the guy who wants to be a mason, just to get ahead in life. Im still not sure how that works, because I have never progressed at anything, simply because Im a mason. But anyway, I would like to know what opinions there are out there about Masons helping masons. I really dont see an issue with it, unless we are refusing to help anyone, BUT a mason. If I am someones Brother and need help, then should I be ashamed to ask? Im certain there are many different skills performed by fellow masons, that other masons could make use of. If I am a Doctor and a Bro. Mason needs care, maybe I could at least assist him in finding it. If I am a carpenter, or any other trade,  perhaps I could at least direct my Brother to a place where he can find help. Im not saying to do it for free, but just give him a helping hand. 

I just feel that at least in my circles, Freemasonry has taken a wrong turn. I would like to see a big change in our attitude and a bigger presence on the street. Are we just a bunch of grumpy old men who come sit in the lodge once a month, to get away from the wife? Or are we men who are of the same fiber that our Founding Fathers were? Too few are taking on too much in our lodges today Brothers. It must change or we risk becoming nothing more than a memory.

I would like to see Brothers of all skills and trades, come together and help each other to become strong. When we are strong, then we can pass it on to others. Sooner or later, all of that helping one another will change this whole country, for the better. Please , reach out to your fellow Mason and spread goodwill and brotherly love, thats what we are about.


----------



## JJones (Oct 26, 2011)

I might get flayed for saying so, but I think there was a time when this was one of the primary benefits to being a mason, not including spiritual and personal development.

As a lodge we are to look after our brethren, their widows and orphans correct?  Think about what a boon that would have been before people had access to insurance, it meant if anything happened or you passed away then you could rest easy knowing you had a Masonic family to fall back on.

It also meant it was in the best interest of the lodge to insure you had a good job, so that you wouldn't have to rely solely on the charity of the fraternity and could likewise contribute to another brother should he fall upon hard times.

Personally, I think it's frowned upon now to encourage such things because Mason haters like to bash us and claim we're doing that exact thing, as though it's wrong.  The fraternities response was to officially take a negative stance on it.

Like I said though, that's entirely my opinion so take it for what it's worth, but I don't think I know of a Mason who doesn't rely on his circle of Masonic brothers at some point for aid or assistance in some form.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really don't mind the helping each other out stuff.  I haven't come across some sort of benefit (like a promotion or a job) that I got because I was a Mason, but then again I don't expect that kind of thing either.  What I don't want to see is someone that joins the Fraternity JUST because they think that they can get connections or an upperhand due to a ring that they are wearing.  I think that men should join for the reasons that most of us have stated in the past was our reason.  I like to see guys joining because they do want to learn from Masonry and want to apply it to their lives.  

If Brothers want to help other worthy Brothers out and are in the position to do so, then by all means I do support that.  This is a Brotherhood.  But not at the expense of ethics or values.


----------



## filmgeekben (Oct 27, 2011)

I see no reason not to consider the members of the lodge as connections. We all have our talents and skills and being in the lodge helps to bring people who are otherwise rather disparate in their vocations together. If I am able to help my brother, I will do so in whatever capacity I can.


----------



## LukeD (Oct 28, 2011)

I think were are in complete denial if we do not realize that networking is going on in almost every group, fraternity, company, or any other gathering of similar or like minded people. Cops look out and help other cops, firefighters, unions, bikers, business associates, and the list goes on and on all look out and help each other. As stated by other Brothers, I have absolutely no problem helping or networking with other Masons. I do discourage and frown upon someones interest in the fraternity solely as a basis to advance themselves economically or politically. I think the amount or level of assistance you provide is what needs to be morally weighed.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 1, 2011)

LukeD said:


> I think were are in complete denial if we do not realize that networking is going on in almost every group, fraternity, company, or any other gathering of similar or like minded people. Cops look out and help other cops, firefighters, unions, bikers, business associates, and the list goes on and on all look out and help each other. As stated by other Brothers, I have absolutely no problem helping or networking with other Masons. I do discourage and frown upon someones interest in the fraternity solely as a basis to advance themselves economically or politically. I think the amount or level of assistance you provide is what needs to be morally weighed.



Absolutely true Brother! Well said.


----------



## CTx Mason (Nov 4, 2011)

I became a Mason to follow in my family's footsteps, and become the kind of man I know they all were. Personally, I consider helping mankind itself to the best of my ability to be a mandate from above - that is my entire purpose in this world. 
Secondly, I think that we have higher standards than unions, facebook and linked in social networking connections and by serving our own brotherhood well we also learn to serve mankind to a greater degree. 
I would consider myself remiss in my Masonic obligation and my religious obligation if I do not help in any way I can. All things being equal though I would deal with a brother on our common ground than an unknown stranger, at which point I would still help, but I would also be prepared to expect the unexpected.


----------



## RockBender (Nov 4, 2011)

Allow me to interject my 15 cents on the matter, I am a Reserve Warrant Officer and Full time Police Chief, as well as Master of my Lodge, I speak of this to set the stage on how I got into the positions I am in Today,  when I went in front of the warrant officer board to become a candidate I had to complete a resume and on that resume I put that I was a freemason, on my board there were no blacks (Im black by the way) but when the board president who was a MS mason read aloud my masonic ties he stated to the board I know he is a good man, tried and true because he is a mason, he did not have to know me personally to know that I was a good man, he simply knew that masonry only accepts good men and then makes them better,  also when I was appointed chief of police I had a strenuous back ground check done to include my references, of course all my closes friends are masons so I put them down, low and behold they gave my investigator just what he wanted to hear, not that they embellished on the truth but they were able to speak honestly about my character as a man, father, husband and a mason. My point to all this is we as masons should take care of one another simply beacuse we know whats in our hearts and minds and must trust that each and every other true mason acts and thinks like we do. Just imagine if we employed many of fraternity, I believe there would be alot less of mistrust and animosity in the workplace.  This is just my personal opinion and my 15 cents, Sorry I took up so much time.... Im Stepping Off My soap Box Now......


----------



## A7V (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was raised in 2001 in Hawaii, the networking was one of the biggest benefits that my Brothers in the Navy told me about.   I got more food from the Brothers in the Galley.   I lost weight on my weigh-in's from the Brother who did my PT test.   I had pay issues and a retired Master Chief Brother took me to PSD Pearl Harbor and we walked right into the Command Master Chief's office and he told him I was a Brother and had pay issues.   They were fixed that day.

I was also told to put volunteer work with my lodge and make sure that it says Masonic Lodge on everything I do for rank or awards in the Navy.   They eventually stopped allowing this.

All of these Brother's were Filipino or Prince Hall and were all military.   I don't know if that has anything to do with it but... it sure hasn't been like that anywhere else.


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 11, 2011)

I will help, aid, and assist my brother in all his laudable undertakings come hell or high water. IMHO, when we knowingly and willingly fail to do this, my Brethren, we lose the right and privilege to be called Master Masons.


----------



## CTx Mason (Nov 15, 2011)

While we are on the networking thread, does anyone know a Brother within driving distance of Austin who is a professional jeweler? The jewel on my ring is loose & since it is a family heirloom, I don't want to lose it.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Nov 15, 2011)

CTx Mason said:


> does anyone know a Brother within driving  distance of Austin who is a professional jeweler? The jewel on my ring  is loose & since it is a family heirloom, I don't want to lose  it



I"m not sure how far you consider driving distance, but you might contact Dell Sheftall at Sheftall Jewelers in Kerrville.  http://www.sheftalljewelers.com/home.htm.  He's 33Â°.  Heck of a nice guy.  Not sure which lodge he's a member of.  He came to Kerrville from Austin and bought the old Masonic building.


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 15, 2011)

Reiner's in Houston for jewelry.

I think the most qualified for a job/position should be the one to get the nod.  That being said, all things even, I'd give the nod to Mason because not only are you getting a qualified person but you know what kind of man he you are getting.


----------

